# Official A5/S5 Chit-Chat Thread



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey!

Welcome to the official A5/S5 Chit-Chat Thread. This is a place to talk about pretty much whatever you want, A5/S5 related or not. It's a place to get to know the people you've been wasting so much time with just a little bit better. 

Many of you are new to Fourtitude, so I'd like to start this off by saying thanks for coming to hang out with us. We hope you'll be around for quite some time.

Like any society, we need to lay some ground rules to make sure things stay on track.










*Rules:*
No Nudity.
No Threats.
No Trolling.
Basically- If it doesn't fly at work, it probably won't here either.

Now, we'll let some things slide to keep the conversation going, but keep it within reason. 

So with all that said, let's get this thing started with some introductions.


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Big Lebowski reference in the opening post. This is gonna be good.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Right, I might as well start this off-

My name is Will. Some of you know me, some of you don't, but we're hoping to change that.

In a previous life, I drove around in an orange S5 that most of you've probably seen before. 

I'll be the tall, lanky kid walking around in a VWvortex or Fourtitude shirt at nearly every show on the east coast this summer. If you see me, be sure to say hello!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

4RingRook said:


> Big Lebowski reference in the opening post. This is gonna be good.


Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh haiii! I'm Mops. I enjoy Asian men and Sandwiches. Too early?


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Mops said:


> Oh haiii! I'm Mops. I enjoy Asian men and Sandwiches. Too early?


Really swung for the fences on the intro


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

So admin, what you have been into since WF?



4RingRook said:


> Really swung for the fences on the intro


I cannot help myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Mops said:


> Oh haiii! I'm Mops. I enjoy Asian men and Sandwiches. Too early?


Not really! Thanks for kicking it off :beer::beer:


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Not really! Thanks for kicking it off :beer::beer:


Thanks for the thread boss man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Mops said:


> So admin, what you have been into since WF?


Long walks on the beach, getting sunburnt in fields across the Eastern US, and vidya games. The gang going to SoWo again?


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

vely vely good...I see no rurz about speaking rike Chinese.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Long walks on the beach, getting sunburnt in fields across the Eastern US, and vidya games. The gang going to SoWo again?


I would like to walk on the beach with you. Nude. Yep! Already have spots at the GC above the show.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Mozman68 said:


> vely vely good...I see no rurz about speaking rike Chinese.


Ohhh herro Maaaak.


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mops said:


> Ohhh herro Maaaak.


herroooooo....is dis da prace to be now?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Mops said:


> I would like to walk on the beach with you. Nude. Yep! Already have spots at the GC above the show.


Sick! And you can't afford nude, my friend. But I'll cut you a screamin deal on topless.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Mozman68 said:


> herroooooo....is dis da prace to be now?


I'm kinda feeling it. Free of AZ BS! It's kinda like our own corner. And this Will fellow is just like we are. Total weirdo! Most of us have drank/buttsex with him at the shows.


----------



## Chanman94 (Feb 4, 2015)

Word on the street is all the cool kids are hanging out here.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Chanman94 said:


> Word on the street is all the cool kids are hanging out here.


Correct! All the ghey boyz.


----------



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

hello newbs....


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

Herro


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi2uguys! I'm Asian so I obviously know Kung Fu, eat cats and play videos games.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo31 (Feb 4, 2015)

Instead of rules, can we just have guidelines?

Mops, you said on the other thread that the A5 is your queen. I thought your queen was that yeller feller in Brooklyn?


----------



## Jimminez (May 16, 2007)

Mops said:


> Oh haiii! I'm Mops. I enjoy Asian men and Sandwiches. Too early?


----------



## Mojo31 (Feb 4, 2015)

teky929rr said:


> Hi2uguys! I'm Asian so I obviously know Kung Fu, eat cats and play videos games.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Friggin Ninjas are showing up!

Hi Chi!


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

Mojo31 said:


> Friggin Ninjas are showing up!
> 
> Hi Chi!


If I'm Snakeseyes...you must be Stormshadow


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Sgibb16 said:


> Herro


White Shawn!



teky929rr said:


> Hi2uguys! I'm Asian so I obviously know Kung Fu, eat cats and play videos games.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Chi Chi bear!



Mojo31 said:


> Instead of rules, can we just have guidelines?
> 
> Mops, you said on the other thread that the A5 is your queen. I thought your queen was that yeller feller in Brooklyn?


He is my yellow queen. I ride him more often, so I guess he is my number one queen.



Jimminez said:


>


Martin… say what ?! Glad you came to join.


----------



## Jimminez (May 16, 2007)

Cyberstalking 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

That's an R8? Hah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

bknewtype said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omg the first 2016 R8 unveiled and its pink lol!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

^LOL


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

DAYUM!!!





teky929rr said:


> Omg the first 2016 R8 unveiled and its pink lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

korrupted said:


> DAYUM!!!


Hey E, now we can call it an Asian Invasion!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NPuter (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi.

Who's this Mop guy?


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

teky929rr said:


> Hey E, now we can call it an Asian Invasion!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Who E?


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

NPuter said:


> Hi.
> 
> Who's this Mop guy?


Idk, seems like a dick...


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Hes an old school tawainese gangster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

bknewtype said:


> Hes an old school tawainese gangster
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That we both know. The guy who overpaid for his GTI lol jk. <3


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## enigmas5 (Feb 4, 2015)

Is he that overweight guy?? 

J/K 


Sent from......where am I?


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

teky929rr said:


> That we both know. The guy who overpaid for his GTI lol jk. <3
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol, ok. Mk7 guy. Thought the user was familiar.

Herrrrro, E.


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

This is how you chat these days?!


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

enigmas5 said:


> Is he that overweight guy??
> 
> J/K
> 
> ...


My nig!


----------



## Vanquisher (Feb 4, 2015)

RS5 section is a ghost town.


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

enigmas5 said:


> Is he that overweight guy??
> 
> J/K
> 
> ...


Just pleasantly plump..


----------



## enigmas5 (Feb 4, 2015)

More of him to love


Sent from......where am I?


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

bknewtype said:


> Hes an old school tawainese gangster
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol i was wondering who Esteban Lee was


----------



## jjh2oman (May 25, 2014)

I just got back from the gym and a full blown chit chat thread breaks out like a bad case of herpes. Nice!


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Glad to see this forum getting some love... even if it is a little OT.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

jsausley said:


> Glad to see this forum getting some love... even if it is a little OT.


Burlington huh. I have family by Elon, and I'm on the other side on Winston.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

korrupted said:


> Lol i was wondering who Esteban Lee was


A great lay he is.


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

😨


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

korrupted said:


>


Post pics on your ride or your build thread if you have one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

Build? I ain't Mops


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm building a snowmobile


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

^Enjoying it? I'm loving mine. 


Plain ole Mops on the move


----------



## Chanman94 (Feb 4, 2015)

Well things sure escalated quickly in here.. And I don't mean the amount of posts.


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

Yup, street legal go-cart.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

^Agreed!



Chanman94 said:


> Well things sure escalated quickly in here.. And I don't mean the amount of posts.


These guys are crazy. 


Plain ole Mops on the move


----------



## Chanman94 (Feb 4, 2015)

Mops said:


> ^Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear your post count was 520ish like 2 hours ago. Someone's been doing work


----------



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

so this is where the Eagle's nest will be from now on...have to book mark the link. Wish i could find my old posts when i had GTI 337. Off to bed, night


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Great Fixer Upper on. Gonna finish it and call it a night. 


Plain ole Mops on the move


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

Repeat


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh herro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimminez (May 16, 2007)

Morning


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

bknewtype said:


> Oh herro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GM  how do u adjust notifications on tapatalk?


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Morning ladies


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

korrupted said:


> GM  how do u adjust notifications on tapatalk?


dunno i just cmpletely turned off everything lol. go into notifications then notification settings when you are on the main section of the forum


----------



## enigmas5 (Feb 4, 2015)

Haii


Sent from......where am I?


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

How many posts before we get our own avatar? Having a hard time "recognizing" everyone quickly...

And no "quick reply" option?


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mozman68 said:


> How many posts before we get our own avatar? Having a hard time "recognizing" everyone quickly...
> 
> And no "quick reply" option?


Lol yeah need avatars. Also I agree with the quick reply option....


----------



## Jimminez (May 16, 2007)

In the settings it does refer to custom ones, but I haven't found where that would be. I figure I'll be honest with what I own.


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

Has anyone found what the member levels are? When am I no longer a n00b??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Mozman68 said:


> How many posts before we get our own avatar? Having a hard time "recognizing" everyone quickly...
> 
> And no "quick reply" option?


Click the reply button at the top right of each post. That'll be pretty much the same thing.



Sgibb16 said:


> Lol yeah need avatars. Also I agree with the quick reply option....


Custom avatars- 

My Settings>Edit Profile>Edit Avatar>Custom Avatar>Upload image from computer or website.

As for the member levels, I'm not quite sure when they flip to something more "impressive".


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Sgibb16 said:


> Has anyone found what the member levels are? When am I no longer a n00b??


Figured out how to accelerate the process. Congratulations on your Member status. :wave:


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Figured out how to accelerate the process. Congratulations on your Member status. :wave:


Thanks fweind :heart:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Well looks like the cobwebs have been removed from this forum. Good to see. I just came for a car cover.


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Custom avatars-
> 
> My Settings>Edit Profile>Edit Avatar>Custom Avatar>Upload image from computer or website.


No option in my settings for that...just the preconfigured avatars (or "no avatar" option).

I can only imagine you have to have a certain number of posts for that to be unlocked....that was the case in some other forums I am on.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Weird. I'll have to check into it.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

My post count is greater than all the CB combined, Willie the admin included  Does that mean I run this funny farm?


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't have the functionality for a custom avatar either. Even with a decent post count.


----------



## NPuter (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been a member longer than most 
Still "semi-n00b" haha


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

NPuter said:


> I've been a member longer than most
> Still "semi-n00b" haha


I've got 600+ and still the same as those that joined yesterday lol.


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mops said:


> I've got 600+ and still the same as those that joined yesterday lol.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol at your post counts. I'm gunna hit my 10 year VMG anniversary this year. And now I feel old.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Lol at your post counts. I'm gunna hit my 10 year VMG anniversary this year. And now I feel old.


Damn Gramps! Yea I have never given two ****s about counts, status etc. When Anthony pulled my vendor status I went back to a newb type status after like 6 years and back to 200 PM's. I only cared that I lost all of my old PM's with info I held onto where I've helped others. I was moved back, but only because Anthony saw the chatter about it in the CB. I def did not mention it.


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

a no fcks given kinda day


----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

WTF is everyone doin here?


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Brown Shon! Almost the entire team is present.


----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Mops give me a sig,
"Mops10"?


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

shonseb said:


> WTF is everyone doin here?


my intentions were to sell wheels here. then this happened. lol


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

It would be much easier if we were all on here instead of AZ.


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

bknewtype said:


> my intentions were to sell wheels here. then this happened. lol


This pretty much. 

CB. CB everywhere.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Pookie, I'm gunna burn this mother ****er down!


----------



## Jimminez (May 16, 2007)

Mops said:


> Damn Gramps! Yea I have never given two ****s about counts, status etc. When Anthony pulled my vendor status I went back to a newb type status after like 6 years and back to 200 PM's. I only cared that I lost all of my old PM's with info I held onto where I've helped others. I was moved back, but only because Anthony saw the chatter about it in the CB. I def did not mention it.












Why did your status get pulled? I missed something obviously.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Jimminez said:


> Why did your status get pulled? I missed something obviously.


In short...
-Nemesis has taken a break for a bit
-Other vendors did not like I was still pushing mah goods
-Anthony put me back as Mops
-Shortly after I went back to junior member or whatever AZ calls it, and PM's to 5 lol!


----------



## Jimminez (May 16, 2007)

Ah.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Anyone have b8 stock suspension around they want to sell?


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

lol I've been member since 2010!

Yeah Mop that is just some bs. but whatevas


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Anyone have b8 stock suspension around they want to sell?


maybe........

message me.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Anyone have b8 stock suspension around they want to sell?


Stock s-line/sport springs. But only stock sport rear damps IIRC. About 19K miles.


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have my S5 front/rear coils/shocks that were taken off in December. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjh2oman (May 25, 2014)

bknewtype said:


> a no fcks given kinda day


+1


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

relax guys. im the most suitable candidate cause local


----------



## jjh2oman (May 25, 2014)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Anyone have b8 stock suspension around they want to sell?


I've got one I'd be willing to part with. PM me


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Duwerke (Jason) needs a set, he's parting his car to get back in another Porsche. Basically just want's the cheapest set, closest to him to minimize shipping cost.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Only if you give me your car cover Bknewtype. I'm really ****ing sour on that.


----------



## jjh2oman (May 25, 2014)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Duwerke (Jason) needs a set, he's parting his car to get back in another Porsche. Basically just want's the cheapest set, closest to him to minimize shipping cost.


I could do a trade too +/- cash depending on what he's parting out. Does he have a FMIC by chance?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

jjh2oman said:


> I could do a trade too +/- cash depending on what he's parting out. Does he have a FMIC by chance?


I think I'm gunna grab Bknewtype's set since he lives 20 min from me.


----------



## jjh2oman (May 25, 2014)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I think I'm gunna grab Bknewtype's set since he lives 20 min from me.


All good


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Hiya


----------



## I1oveRice (Feb 4, 2015)

What's up gay bois.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

came over here now huh? Your CB on AZ was too quick to keep up. Guess this one will be too.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> came over here now huh? Your CB on AZ was too quick to keep up. Guess this one will be too.


Give it a week or two, this place will be a ghost town again.


----------



## Layd Dly (Apr 1, 2003)

HEYO!!!


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Watching fob. Damn the mom is a milf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

bknewtype said:


> Watching fob. Damn the mom is a milf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm watching My 600lb. Life....no milfs...


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

She was cute when she was thin

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

korrupted said:


> She was cute when she was thin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Wth, she is still thin. Still would not bang.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

She's 600 lbs....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

My bad, wrong show, thought it was My Big Fat Fabulous Life

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Pic of milf….


----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

X2


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimminez (May 16, 2007)

Mmm, bacon. 

Damn I love the first cup of coffee in the morning. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

I want bacon :wave:


----------



## enigmas5 (Feb 4, 2015)

Good moaning


Sent from......where am I?


----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

Gmornin all


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi from the pooper. Left leg is falling asleep. 


Plain ole Mops on the move


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Mops said:


> Pic of milf….





shonseb said:


> X2
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

bknewtype said:


> http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--iZ9yiNZO--/riswablcajibs2b0yyzr.jpg[/I[/QUOTE]
> 
> Monas other famiry?


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Sgibb16 said:


> Monas other famiry?


fobz


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Hey guys:

I don't want to be the guy who comes in and craps all over the party, but please, let's keep the guidelines in Will's first post in line - no NSFW stuff, ok?

Thanks!

-Tim


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

Was there NSFW stuff posted? How did I miss that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Ehhh.... I kinda think that the picture of the naked dude blowing the tuba into the ass of the naked chick was a little over the line. I deleted it, which is why you don't see it now. Super ninja post killing power.



-Tim


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ahhhhh...unfortunately I saw that...yes, it was suggestive, but no visible nudity. Probably a good call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Ehhh.... I kinda think that the picture of the naked dude blowing the tuba into the ass of the naked chick was a little over the line. I deleted it, which is why you don't see it now. Super ninja post killing power.
> 
> 
> 
> -Tim


what if its of an extreme hot asian chick clothed with cleavage? how can u say no to that?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

It depends. Is the whole weird tuba thing part of the deal?

-Tim


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It depends. Is the whole weird tuba thing part of the deal?
> 
> -Tim


i didnt even see that pic so i have no idea how bad it was lol


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Ehhh.... I kinda think that the picture of the naked dude blowing the tuba into the ass of the naked chick was a little over the line. I deleted it, which is why you don't see it now. Super ninja post killing power.
> 
> 
> 
> -Tim


Oh man, Can't believe I missed this.


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

NSFW is dependent upon where you work.. :laugh:


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Just please don't restrict sammiches. I need the sammiches. Natalie and Mila eating the sammiches.


----------



## Jimminez (May 16, 2007)

Knew it may be close but thought it was still on the side of acceptable.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Never apologize on the internet, Martin. Never!


----------



## Jimminez (May 16, 2007)

Mops said:


> Never apologize on the internet, Martin. Never!


:thumbup:


----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

Lol, never!


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi!


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ehhh.... I kinda think that the picture of the naked dude blowing the tuba into the ass of the naked chick was a little over the line. I deleted it, which is why you don't see it now. Super ninja post killing power.
> 
> 
> 
> -Tim


I cracked up reading this. Haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

bknewtype said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree with this article, BTW.

Three of us from Fourtitude once drove an A8 TDI from Sebring Florida to Herndon Virginia and it was awesome. 800 miles on one tank of diesel, and that cabin was SO comfy. You'd drive the car for five or six hours and get out without being the least bit sore or stiff. That car had the massaging seats, which are totally amazing. It's hard to imagine a car with a cabin better suited to crossing a continent than an A8 / S8.

-Tim


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I totally agree with this article, BTW.
> 
> Three of us from Fourtitude once drove an A8 TDI from Sebring Florida to Herndon Virginia and it was awesome. 800 miles on one tank of diesel, and that cabin was SO comfy. You'd drive the car for five or six hours and get out without being the least bit sore or stiff. That car had the massaging seats, which are totally amazing. It's hard to imagine a car with a cabin better suited to crossing a continent than an A8 / S8.
> 
> -Tim


i been in the standard a8 w/ the massaging seats. def a comfy cabin.


----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

Hmm... Maybe future car?


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

shonseb said:


> Hmm... Maybe future car?


def an 8, but def not an A or S. (;


----------



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

howdy doo noobs..i'm sad moppy poo and alex are the only ones that care about my story  http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7116522-2015-Q5-European-Delivery


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sirmium said:


> howdy doo noobs..i'm sad moppy poo and alex are the only ones that care about my story  http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7116522-2015-Q5-European-Delivery


I care but you only had stupid map last night. I'll look now :laugh:


----------



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

Sgibb16 said:


> I care but you only had stupid map last night. I'll look now :laugh:


haha...i'll be uploading more content nightly


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Would never own an 8 lol. I hate large sedans. Say uber baller and had for say guy trips only, sure. I'd never sport one as a daily. The S6 would be my car. 


Plain ole Mops on the move


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

bknewtype said:


> def an 8, but def not an A or S. (;


I'd agree with this, actually.

I'm not lucky enough to own one, but I've done a couple of thousand miles in different R8s over the years. If someone told me I could have $120k to spend on an Audi, it would be the R8 over the S8 for sure.

-Tim


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'd agree with this, actually.
> 
> I'm not lucky enough to own one, but I've done a couple of thousand miles in different R8s over the years. If someone told me I could have $120k to spend on an Audi, it would be the R8 over the S8 for sure.
> 
> -Tim


I woundn't even worry about owning something like that if I were you. You are lucky enough to cruise around in badass Audis every week I assume. And they sometimes modded a bit as well. In your position, I'd avant/AR or Q5. What do you drive Tim?


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Tracking on my cover btw? I really looking forward to that sexy black stretchy cover, with the pimp piping :beer:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Mops said:


> Tracking on my cover btw? I really looking forward to that sexy black stretchy cover, with the pimp piping :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Mops said:


> I woundn't even worry about owning something like that if I were you. You are lucky enough to cruise around in badass Audis every week I assume. And they sometimes modded a bit as well. In your position, I'd avant/AR or Q5. What do you drive Tim?


It's not a terrible gig, really. George just started a new allroad project that if everything comes together, should be insanely bad ass.



Mops said:


> Tracking on my cover btw? I really looking forward to that sexy black stretchy cover, with the pimp piping :beer:


I see what you did there..


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

I <3 your ghey Will. If you ever need a hand (hehe), holla at me. I feel I more than qualified to be butt buddies with you guys. Let me know where to send resume pls :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Mops said:


> I woundn't even worry about owning something like that if I were you. You are lucky enough to cruise around in badass Audis every week I assume. And they sometimes modded a bit as well. In your position, I'd avant/AR or Q5. What do you drive Tim?


I don't work at either of the main offices where they get the cool stuff in and out all the time, so I don't get to see a new car every week or whatever, but a couple of times a year I get pretty lucky. Trust me though, every time something like an R8 or whatever comes through there is a giant fight for the keys, and we're all left discussing what organs or children or anything else we could sell in order to keep it.

My personal car right now is a four door 2012 GTI Autobahn.

-Tim


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hire me I will take on fluffing duties for all staff members


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

^He lacks experience.. passsss....



[email protected] said:


> I don't work at either of the main offices where they get the cool stuff in and out all the time, so I don't get to see a new car every week or whatever, but a couple of times a year I get pretty lucky. Trust me though, every time something like an R8 or whatever comes through there is a giant fight for the keys, and we're all left discussing what organs or children or anything else we could sell in order to keep it.
> 
> My personal car right now is a four door 2012 GTI Autobahn.
> 
> -Tim


Nice. I had a '13 Autobahn. Or maybe Drivers pack. Had the spokey wheel.


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'd agree with this, actually.
> 
> I'm not lucky enough to own one, but I've done a couple of thousand miles in different R8s over the years. If someone told me I could have $120k to spend on an Audi, it would be the R8 over the S8 for sure.
> 
> -Tim


our buddy just picked one up. the jealous is so high


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

bknewtype said:


> our buddy just picked one up. the jealous is so high


Yeah, hulks car is phenomenal. Can't wait till he bags it.


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

Y I gotta B so Po'

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Yeah, hulks car is phenomenal. Can't wait till he bags it.


He's not the only one anymore, our other friend got one, just hit the dealer. Hasn't taken delivery yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Sgibb16 said:


> He's not the only one anymore, our other friend got one, just hit the dealer. Hasn't taken delivery yet.












Hasn't taken delivery you say?


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hasn't taken delivery you say?


Then it's nobody's car. Someone put in the wrench time! Haha


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Yeah, hulks car is phenomenal. Can't wait till he bags it.


3 of our buddys are now rocking r8's. out 5 group is diminishing.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

bknewtype said:


> 3 of our buddys are now rocking r8's. out 5 group is diminishing.


Was gunna ditch you guys, but decided to stay for another 18 months while I wrap up this house flip project.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

From the OT funny picture thread. I loled.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Hellooo


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Evening


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

4RingRook said:


> Evening


That was fast. Hi babe.


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Mops said:


> That was fast. Hi babe.


That's how I operate.


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

Lowlowlow










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi VCB


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Not you again


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

4RingRook said:


> Not you again


LOL!! As soon as I saw the note, I planned to say "you again"...


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Mops said:


> LOL!! As soon as I saw the note, I planned to say "you again"...


Thunder status : stolen


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Car cover comes tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

bknewtype said:


> Car cover comes tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cover all the cars !


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

4RingRook said:


> Cover all the cars !


You again.


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Mops said:


> You again.


Well played


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

morning


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Morning


Plain ole Mops on the move


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

car cover comes today


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

Wish I had one 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

teky929rr said:


> Wish I had one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


heard that.


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> heard that.


touché


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> heard that.


maybe you should change your user name


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

:what:

I wish the outdoor version was clear on this.


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

just took a dump


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Evening


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

so whats poppin. whats for dinner


----------



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

how you all keeping up between two cbs:vampire:


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Sirmium said:


> how you all keeping up between two cbs:vampire:


not much to keep up imo lol. just have 2 windows open xD


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Man - the stories were true. This place is rather slow.


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

4RingRook said:


> Man - the stories were true. This place is rather slow.


cause we hav a5


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

If the numbers work out, I'm leaving you guys. Should know better by the end of the week.


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> If the numbers work out, I'm leaving you guys. Should know better by the end of the week.


someone i know that works at a ford dealership got a trade in for a 2008 e92 m3 w/ 30k miles. was asking 30k. so tempting


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

bknewtype said:


> someone i know that works at a ford dealership got a trade in for a 2008 e92 m3 w/ 30k miles. was asking 30k. so tempting


I can't find a CPO e90/92 M3 for less than $43k. I need AWD anyway. I'm staying in the family for sure.


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I can't find a CPO e90/92 M3 for less than $43k. I need AWD anyway. I'm staying in the family for sure.


just wait patiently ull find one eventually. and ull eventually get a car cover too. xD

hopefully ur upping to an S v8  none of the 3.0 sc bull**** xD


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

bknewtype said:


> just wait patiently ull find one eventually. and ull eventually get a car cover too. xD
> 
> hopefully ur upping to an S v8  none of the 3.0 sc bull**** xD


I will never own a 4.2 as long as I live. The timing chain setup makes my blood boil. Also, can't get 450hp out of a chip and a pulley on a v8.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

bknewtype said:


> so whats poppin. whats for dinner













Plain ole Mops on the move


----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I will never own a 4.2 as long as I live. The timing chain setup makes my blood boil. Also, can't get 450hp out of a chip and a pulley on a v8.


Still, I love NA over FI. Love the rumble of a v8. Although if given the option I'd definitely sc the Rs. Because racecar. 

Although again if given the choice between 4.2 s5 and 3.0 s5 I would go with 3.0 because I love to mod. And because racecar.


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

bknewtype said:


> just *wait patiently* ull find one eventually. and ull eventually get a car cover too. xD
> 
> hopefully ur upping to an S v8  none of the 3.0 sc bull**** xD


clever


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yo yo yo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

howdy do


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh hay hay… long time!


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

shonseb said:


> Still, I love NA over FI. Love the rumble of a v8. Although if given the option I'd definitely sc the Rs. Because racecar.
> 
> Although again if given the choice between 4.2 s5 and 3.0 s5 I would go with 3.0 because I love to mod. And because racecar.


I guess I should have qualified that with a non-Cosworth (Mahle now?) 4.2. I'm just looking at used cars with more than 40k miles, if I was looking at a 4.2 S5, timing chain service would probably end up in my ownership. There also isn't much more power you can squeeze out of them without putting up serious money. 

We'll see how this plays out. Worst case I k04 my car, best case I end up in a CPO S4.


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I guess I should have qualified that with a non-Cosworth (Mahle now?) 4.2. I'm just looking at used cars with more than 40k miles, if I was looking at a 4.2 S5, timing chain service would probably end up in my ownership. There also isn't much more power you can squeeze out of them without putting up serious money.
> 
> We'll see how this plays out. Worst case I k04 my car, best case I end up in a *CPO S4*.


get out


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

bknewtype said:


> get out


I heard there were b8 a4 covers left....its the only way!!!!


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Calling it now. 3 weeks after I trade in my 5, this entire forum will be just as dead as 2 months ago. Calling it.


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Calling it now. 3 weeks after I trade in my 5, this entire forum will be just as dead as 2 months ago. Calling it.


but why sir why. u r still in an awdee


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

bknewtype said:


> but why sir why. u r still in an awdee


Catch me in the b8 s4 forums.


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Sgibb16 said:


>


nom. cant wait for steak and shake when i head down


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

In n Out ftw. Animal style all the things.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Deposit down. Going to sign on Monday. Looks like I'll be out of a 5 before the end of the month.


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Deposit down. Going to sign on Monday. Looks like I'll be out of a 5 before the end of the month.


What you getting?


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Sgibb16 said:


> What you getting?


I think a b8 s4


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey hey


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

Morning


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

umpkin:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Sgibb16 said:


> What you getting?


2012 B8 S4, 32k miles. Prem Plus with Sport Diff in Ibis.


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> 2012 B8 S4, 32k miles. Prem Plus with Sport Diff in Ibis.


oh the fails xD

im attempting intrack tires tomorrow morning


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

*cough*


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

bknewtype said:


> oh the fails xD
> 
> im attempting intrack tires tomorrow morning


I gotta run to Intrack, i think I still have (2) 255/30/20s there. 

Gunna set the s4 up with Unitronic Stage 2+ within the first month. After pricing out timing chain jobs on the A5, it makes no sense to go k04.


----------



## jjh2oman (May 25, 2014)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I gotta run to Intrack, i think I still have (2) 255/30/20s there.
> 
> Gunna set the s4 up with Unitronic Stage 2+ within the first month. After pricing out timing chain jobs on the A5, it makes no sense to go k04.


Their Stage 2+ looks beastly. So what happens to the A5, trading it in?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

jjh2oman said:


> Their Stage 2+ looks beastly. So what happens to the A5, trading it in?


Got a good deal on my trade considering the mileage. Car is mechanically mint, but was an NYC car, so has some battle damage on the bumpers from *******s who can't park.


----------



## jjh2oman (May 25, 2014)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Got a good deal on my trade considering the mileage. Car is mechanically mint, but was an NYC car, so has some battle damage on the bumpers from *******s who can't park.


Very nice on the trade-in. It's always nerve-racking to park in the city where people don't always respect your car/property. Did you have to fully de-mod the ride? It would be hard for me to ever have to go back to stock after all the work that went into it. Then again it's probably easier when you see the new car to part with the old. I'm seriously looking at the K04 for mine, probably will keep it forever after that.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

jjh2oman said:


> Very nice on the trade-in. It's always nerve-racking to park in the city where people don't always respect your car/property. Did you have to fully de-mod the ride? It would be hard for me to ever have to go back to stock after all the work that went into it. Then again it's probably easier when you see the new car to part with the old. I'm seriously looking at the K04 for mine, probably will keep it forever after that.


Working on it now. Going to my body guy for the weekend to clean up a crease in my fender the best he can without paint. Then wednesday its going to Tyrol to remove the DP and flash to stock tune. Then next weekend it is spending the weekend at Tuning Works to have the air suspension and exhaust removed. Everything else I can do myself without freezing to death outside. 

Getting my true trade appraisal Monday. So I need to make sure they dont look under the hood or under the car until I do the final trade. Was gunna play the "i only have 45 minutes" and never give them the key. Gotta also air up fully so it doesn't look like the suspension is modified.


----------



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

hai dudes


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, D.


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mornin' 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

So, at the risk of making this on-topic again...

I have the chance of getting on one of the very last allocations for a 2015 S5 order. It will be built to order but it's too late to order an exclusive options for this model year, as production would be pushed back into the 2016 model year if I were to go that route.

My question is, how much of a discount would you guys ask for to make it worth it to get the 2015? The 2016 models will be available to order in about 3 months, and I do not mind waiting at all, but they likely won't be discounted as much as a 2015. In addition, it's possible the 2016 will have more options as standard or more changes that will make it more appealing. There's also the chance they'd take away options or colors, but I'm hoping that won't happen.

I'm thinking 6%+ or better or no deal, since a standard EU delivery discount is 5%.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh, and I'm already prepared with two mod questions:

1) On a 6MT, any clutch issues on Stage 1? The torque isn't that much more so I'm guessing if there are clutch issues they'd only come about at 2+ or higher.

2) What springs and spacers are people running for a nice OE+ look? (Something more like the RS5.) I want a nice squared setup, not extra poke in the back or anything like that, just a little more aggressive stance than stock. And for a drop, I'm looking at 1-1.5". Not trying to go TOO low. I see people running 20-25mm spacers but I'm not sure if I want to go with a larger spacer in the rear, doesn't seem like that'd be a good idea from a drive/handling/ride perspective.


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

5-6% off seems like where you'll end up on a new order build. I'm sure others have gotten better deals but it's up to the dealer and your relationship. 

I haven't seen anyone with clutch issues from a Stage 1 or 2 tune. The DSG has more "malfunction" posts than 6MT from what I've gathered. 

People with springs are primarily running H&R OE sports but I would vote to go with coilovers so you can set the height, have a better ride and eliminate the inevitable reverse take that springs will give. 

You're right on the money with the 20/25 mm spacers. Grab some H&R DRA's that bolt to the hub. No extended lugs necessary. The majority run additional width in the rear - myself included. 

You're on the right track with your mods so far. What color and spec are you looking to order? 

Congrats !


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

jsausley said:


> So, at the risk of making this on-topic again...
> 
> I have the chance of getting on one of the very last allocations for a 2015 S5 order. It will be built to order but it's too late to order an exclusive options for this model year, as production would be pushed back into the 2016 model year if I were to go that route.
> 
> ...


In general it really depends on location, how well you can haggle and if you have history with a dealership. If you can get a supplier discount it's 6% from your job. Being a member of Audi Club of NA you can get a discount also. Where are you located? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo31 (Feb 4, 2015)

You should get 5-6% off a 2016 model as well, at least after inventory builds up. There will be no real savings ordering a 2015 over a 2016.


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

Way wah wah....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

Morning.


Hoping for a snow day from work tomorrow, they are calling for 10"


----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

Freezing today


----------



## jjh2oman (May 25, 2014)

shonseb said:


> Freezing today


Absolutely, 5 degrees when I left for work today. ️


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

Snow day tomorrow! I'm going out of town for the day


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't get snow days.


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

I get to work from home 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shonseb (May 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I flew into Ottawa. -24*. I feel bad for Boston though, 95 inches in 3 weeks!


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

how does one get a chick off his back without her commiting suicide


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

You can commit either murder or suicide.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Sigh. Is this Facebook or an Audi subforum?


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

teky929rr said:


> I get to work from home
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





bknewtype said:


> how does one get a chick off his back without her commiting suicide


have her committed



teky929rr said:


> You can commit either murder or suicide.
> :facepalm:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

bknewtype said:


> how does one get a chick off his back without her commiting suicide





teky929rr said:


> You can commit either murder or suicide.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Guys, murder nor suicide is ever the cure for a stage 5 clinger.



jsausley said:


> Sigh. Is this Facebook or an Audi subforum?


Great point Mr Sausley!

*Gents-*

Let's keep this at the very least somewhat motor vehicle related. Food pictures will also be permitted, as it seems to keep the conversation flowing and completely harmless.

You can post about anything in the Audi or 4-wheeled world, but please keep the more incriminating stuff in your diary or on Facespace (or whatever you kids are using these days).

Remember that this is a trial, which can either set the model for the same type of thread elsewhere in our forums, or fail miserably. It's up to you.


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Guys, murder nor suicide is ever the cure for a stage 5 clinger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so how bout them m4's huh


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

bknewtype said:


> so how bout them m4's huh


If one was clinging on me, I wouldn't hate it. :laugh:


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

If someone was clingy I would buy them a Hyundai and tell them we're incompatible 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> If one was clinging on me, I wouldn't hate it. :laugh:


it gets fustrating. everyone wants a peice of me


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

*car related*
Shake her fast or it may end up being like this...........
http://www.gtspirit.com/2015/02/08/...m=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+GTspirit+(GTspirit)


BTW @teky929rr , I got an idea but ur gonna have to get rid of the R八 ..............


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

lol we discussed about that r8 yesterday


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe he can buy it for scrap and part it out........


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

korrupted said:


> *car related*
> Shake her fast or it may end up being like this...........
> http://www.gtspirit.com/2015/02/08/...m=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+GTspirit+(GTspirit)
> 
> ...


Wut m8? Odd your wife is talking to my wife on the phone lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

teky929rr said:


> Wut m8? Odd your wife is talking to my wife on the phone lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


*Car Related*
They're probably talking about cars, she hates my car.

Yes, the cost of the R八 will cover the cost of the machinery and I can cover the other business half.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't mean to be a killjoy, but previously it was so rare to see posts in this forum that now when I see them I get excited about new A5/S5 content, check the threads only to see posts that aren't even closely tied to the A5/S5 or even cars in general. :laugh:

In other news, I put my deposit in on a 2016 S5. The order sheets are not officially out yet so my order hasn't gone into the system, but my dealer is ever vigilant and will process it as soon as the order sheets are available.

We agreed on a +-2% variance to the 2015 MSRP and the following loadout, at 6% discount from ACNA (if this offer still applies to MY2016 cars -- if not, I'll push for at least a 4.5% discount through my dealership relationship).

2016 Audi S5
Premium Plus
Manual Transmission
Daytona Grey Pearl
Technology Package
High Gloss Black Package
Alcantara Interior (Black)
Carbon Atlas Inlay
Bang & Olufsen
Sport Differential
No fender badging
No additonal dealer-added options (front license, accessories, mats, wheel locks, etc.)

Expected delivery isn't until August or September, but I don't mind the wait to get what I want.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

jsausley said:


> 2016 Audi S5
> Premium Plus
> *Manual Transmission*
> Daytona Grey Pearl
> ...


Best three boxes to tick IMO. Great spec!


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

car goes in the shop today for fender repair

#carrelated


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice build spec on the 2016! Congrats


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Best three boxes to tick IMO. Great spec!





4RingRook said:


> Nice build spec on the 2016! Congrats


Thanks both of you! It's going to be a long 6 months though.


----------



## Mops (Nov 23, 2013)

jsausley said:


> Thanks both of you! It's going to be a long 6 months though.


Congrats! 

I don't have a 5 to discuss ATM :/ What about Tacos and mk7s?


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mops said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I don't have a 5 to discuss ATM :/ What about Tacos and mk7s?


What mk7?


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Sgibb16 said:


> What mk7?


MK7 GTI..

Good cars, how do you like yours Mops?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Mops said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I don't have a 5 to discuss ATM


This will be me next wednesday.


----------



## Sgibb16 (Feb 3, 2015)

jsausley said:


> MK7 GTI..
> 
> Good cars, how do you like yours Mops?


Yes I know.... I was poking fun cause it's in the body shop


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

Still no ability to add custom avatars?


----------



## korrupted (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't think it will happen, i think i read that it's too much to manage (make sure that avatar isn't too, i guess NSFW)?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Yeah, basically.

We just don't want this to turn in to one of those forums with blinking .gifs and pictures of naked women and whatever else as avatars.

We'd rather keep it clean looking and easy to read.

-Tim


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo31 (Feb 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, basically.
> 
> We just don't want this to turn in to one of those forums with blinking .gifs and pictures of naked women and whatever else as avatars.
> 
> ...


What fun is that?


----------



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

hai.. steve stop sucking up, you already got your cover LOL


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Bye Bye A5! 

Bought a CPO S5 today - taking ecodes, coils, wheels, suspension, control arms off Friday morning. 


'13 Glacier White on black/alcantera, 21k miles, DSG, sport diff, nav, camera, b&o, advanced key, carbon atlas. 

Pic:









Bring on the suspension dash light once the H&R's go in!


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

4RingRook said:


> Bye Bye A5!
> 
> Bought a CPO S5 today - taking ecodes, coils, wheels, suspension, control arms off Friday morning.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Now buy the KW cancel kit! Oh btw I have a used one lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

teky929rr said:


> Congrats! Now buy the KW cancel kit! Oh btw I have a used one lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bout $3.50 or nah?


----------



## teky929rr (Sep 30, 2010)

4RingRook said:


> Bout $350 or nah?


Wow That's pretty generous $250 would be enough 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjh2oman (May 25, 2014)

Looks great man, congrats! Glacier White always looks good, black alacantra, and all the right options too. Good choice.


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

what happened to those cabs? was the a3 on the left involved?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Door hyper-extension. I see this happen at least once a year.


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

Sirmium said:


> what happened to those cabs? was the a3 on the left involved?


dumbass happened, thats what lol.

not sure whos at fault. dude opening door last minute out of nowhere int raffic, or dude running his door cause impatient. either way, typical nyc.

a3 was waiting at the light lol


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Picked up an S4 so I could get a free cover and they are all out of those too!!!


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats! The car cover just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## bknewtype (Feb 3, 2015)

they are shipping me an s4 cover for my g35 xD


----------



## 4RingRook (Feb 25, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mozman68 (Jan 31, 2011)

I chat at least once a month....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Picked up an S4 so I could get a free cover and they are all out of those too!!!


I'm normally a fan of chrome trim, but it looks perfect on your car. Very nice ride.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

4RingRook said:


> Bye Bye A5!
> 
> Bought a CPO S5 today - taking ecodes, coils, wheels, suspension, control arms off Friday morning.
> 
> ...


I was looking for white with black optics. The grey was my 2nd choice. I still wish I had got white. Looks super clean.


----------



## Sirmium (Mar 30, 2004)

hai all, just checking in


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

I just put a deposit on my new 2015 A5 S-line 6 speed manual yesterday. This will be my 4th Audi and I'm pretty excited about it. I pick it up on 4/25.


----------

